# Como hago un contador con J-K de 0-9 y 0-5???



## KCHIRULO (Sep 14, 2006)

Hola! que tal? soy nuevo en el foro! he estado leyendo algunos hilos y son muy interesantes realmente! y tengo una duda, porque en clases nos lanzaron, un contador de 0 a 9 y otro de 0 a 5 y no me esta dando el proyecto y quisiera que alguien me diera un poco de información al respecto! de antemano Gracias a todos! Saludos!


----------



## dcp1985 (Sep 14, 2006)

hola, yo lo que haria es hacerme la tabla de los estados actuales, y estados a los que evolucionael sistema, y a partir de esto ya puedes sacar las columnas JK con la tabla de verdad de estos biestables, y estas columas JK las simplificas con karnaugh.
ya sabes como son los jk

j k    salida
0 0   mantiene
0 1   0
1 0   1
1 1   conmuta

con los estados actuales, por ejemplo, el primero:
Q        Qt+1             J      K
0          1           => 1      x
(en este caso, como el estado siguiente es un 1, y el estado actual es 0,  se puede llegar con la combinacion 1 0 (puesta a 1) o  1 1 (conmuta de 0 a 1) por esto en la columna K daria = que fuese 1 o 0.
espero q te sirva
1 saludo


----------



## Gatillero (Sep 17, 2006)

hacer una tabla de verdad donde se referencie los estados actuales y los estados siguientes
partir de ahi y veras ke todo sera facil

a b c|    a+ b+ c+
0 0 0|     0   0   1
0 0 1|     0   1   0
0 1 0|     0   1   1
0 1 1|     1   0   0 
1 0 0|     1   0   1
1 0 1|     0   0   0

despues de hacer los mapas para jk e cada uno  y asi encontraras las ecuaciones (cosa que yo no hare por ke es tu tarea y no mia  )


----------



## KCHIRULO (Sep 17, 2006)

ok! muchas gracias! verificare las salidas y compararé! gracias!


----------



## jokingo (Sep 18, 2006)

Tienes que tener en cuenta si el contador es sincrono o asincrono para hacer el diseño con los biestables. Esto es muy importante.

En el sincrono todos los biestables dependen de la señal de reloj y en el asincrono encontraras biestables que dependan de la salida de otros biestables y otros de seran independientes, que dependeran de la señal de reloj.

Si no sabes de lo que hablo, pregunta tranquilamente y te ayudaremos en todo lo que podamos.


----------

